# Can I draw your betta?



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey! I drew my betta today and I was pretty happy with it. But, I need some more practice. So I would be honoured if you would post a nice picture of your betta for me to draw. Here's the one I did. I just started so I will defiantly get better. If you love it I can mail it to you for free if you are in Canada, and for the price of mailing anywhere else in the world. Thanks!


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

This is Dracula. He will be so excited to have a drawing of himself!
If you don't like this photo you can use my avatar photo (also of Dracula)


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Sure you can draw my Winter! 

side pic








front pic, if you're feeling adventurous


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks very much, guys! I'll do them tomorrow  
The marble will be interesting, I'll have to figure out how to do that technique! He's gorgeous too


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

You know what's weird? We both have a male halfmoon betta, we both have a corn snake, and we both have at least 2 cats!!!!


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Huh! That's wired!


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

My corn snake is new, I'm a newbie so I've never cared for snakes of any kind before I got her. I'm still learning. Maybe since you have a corn snake and have experience taking care of her, You should subscribe to my thread, "meet Cassey the corn snake!" I'm journaling about her so people can tell me if I'm doing everything correctly and help me if I'm having a problem, and give me suggestions on how to take care of her. For the first two weeks I will be journaling every day (today marks the end of week 2) for weeks 3 and 4 it will be every other day (I will journal once tonight and again on Sunday), weeks 5 and 6 twice a week, weeks 7 and 8 once a week, and after that only if I'm having a problem.


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

ok, sure, I'd love to! I'm still relatively new, I've had Eponine since august, but I've picked up some pretty good info!


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Can you draw two
Here is Neptune


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

And another Winter(yes there are two)


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Yep I can draw them! I may have to improvise a bit on neptune's head because it's kind of dark. Do you want them int he same pic? (Haha as if they were bros)
Current order to be drawn tonight:
Dracula
Winter the marble 
Neptune
Winter the... Blue-y?


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

It is fine if you improve his head. You can call him Winter the first.


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm so sorry guys I've gotten behind on life -_- 
I really will try to get them done today!


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

pfft... how dare you have a life. How selfish of you.... You're suppose to drop everything and draw other people's fish. <insert sarcastic tone>

 jk, it will be worth the wait!


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Look at me, getting stuff done! Here's Dracula, although I forgot is name while I was drawing him  sorry for the bad photo quality. I can mail it to you if you live in Canada, if you want.


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

And here's winter! The marble coloration was hard, I didn't really do it justice. But anyways.... Again, I could mail it to you if you live in canada. If you wanted.


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

And the last one for the day: here's Neptune. I had to improvise a bit,but he was fun to do. I haven't done your Winter yet, I still can, if you want.


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

Eponine said:


> And here's winter! The marble coloration was hard, I didn't really do it justice. But anyways.... Again, I could mail it to you if you live in canada. If you wanted.


He's beautiful! Thank you! 

I do live in Canada, I can PM you my address. Thanks!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I love these!


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you! No I do not live in canada, but it's fine I'll just screenshot it so I can save it to my photos.


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Eponine said:


> And the last one for the day: here's Neptune. I had to improvise a bit,but he was fun to do. I haven't done your Winter yet, I still can, if you want.


Thanks alot.If you can please do Winter too.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Are you still open for one more? Alacrity passed on eariler this year and he was the boy that started the fish addiction. I would love a drawing of him if you could spare the time  Maybe not necessarily in this pose, I like this picture because it shows off his neat coloring. Take an artistic license if you are able to draw him :3


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

I would be honoured to do alacrity! Do you have another picture of him in an easier-to-draw pose that I can put his fabulous colouring on?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

You're a sweetheart, thank you!!

This was one of my favorites if it's not too difficult.


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

It is a fantastic picture! I can try it, but I might just have to do it sideways.


----------



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

can you do butterfly? it will be cool! first is a natrual and second is ledited verson
can you do 1st pose! thanks


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes I would love to! First is Alacrity, then Rainbow. Life's been busy, but I should get some art time in tomorrow.


----------



## blue sky (Apr 6, 2014)

butterfly:-Dnot rainbow haha
i was like what!where is the other rainbow?oh thats my betta
butterfly was a halfmoon i had before rainbow (is a female)
butterfly is not passed away just exchanged for rainbow since was sick so i didnt have the supplies yet so pet store treated him but then he had to stay there


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Ohhh ok haha  he's lovely! Poor guy, hope he's doing ok


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Just wondering are you atill doing Winter?


----------

